# BREAKING: Water rescue underway, Maumee



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Local news reporting water rescue is underway for 4 kayakers...
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow sorry to hear....hopefully everything goes okay.....river is a little to high and fast to be kayaking!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.toledonewsnow.com/story/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope they are ok...kayaks are a bad idea for the walleye run..honestly I'm glad this got posted so our ogf'ers will see it ..


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

I saw some kayakers and I think my words were "them guys are f----n crazy". Saw the police rescue boat headin up river when I was leavin. Hope for the best. They also found a skeleton out on island in front of orleans. Lots of action today and lots of walleye, too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> They also found a skeleton out on island in front of orleans.


wow! That's odd.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> wow! That's odd.


From an old Indian Burial Ground... no doubt unearthed from the ice and flooding.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

All 4 are safe and treated on site. Lucky this time. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's good news! Hope they learned from it.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

The rescuers were over taken with water too! Crazy! Glad they are all safe!!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

They were not trying to kayak fish were they? That would be a mistake. Glad to hear that they are ok.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Goes to show how rough the mighty maumee can be glad everyone is safe 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

anglermama said:


> The rescuers were over taken with water too! Crazy! Glad they are all safe!!


That's what folks do not take into account... others lives could be on the line too.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

fishfray said:


> They were not trying to kayak fish were they? That would be a mistake. Glad to hear that they are ok.


I do not believe they were. From the sounds of the news accounts, this happened around dagger rapids. (and I could be wrong about that) We have flipped canoes there when the river is summer low. Never would I take the canoe or yak out with the river this high. Scary stuff!


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

There was a thing on the radio about the skeleton you found.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

*Water rescue on Maumee River*
Posted: Apr 12, 2014 5:51 PM EST Updated: Apr 12, 2014 6:37 PM EST

Crews rushed to the Maumee River to make a rescue Saturday.

At least one kayak flipped near Jerome and River Roads sending two people into the water.

The scene has been cleared and everyone is safe.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

KaGee said:


> *Water rescue on Maumee River*
> Posted: Apr 12, 2014 5:51 PM EST Updated: Apr 12, 2014 6:37 PM EST
> 
> Crews rushed to the Maumee River to make a rescue Saturday.
> ...


flipping idiots


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw two kayakers go through Jerome rapids today but they didn't seem to have any trouble


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They like to throw in there at jerome rd. Then they paddle straight across the river so they can fish right in front of the big house on the other side. The real dumb ones do it while wearing thier waders to cross the river.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> They like to throw in there at jerome rd. Then they paddle straight across the river so they can fish right in front of the big house on the other side. The real dumb ones do it while wearing thier waders to cross the river.


I recall something about Darwinism from biology class that seems appropriate here...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## savage270 (Mar 7, 2011)

Was at white st this morning when a kid was walking out to the tip of the point leading to the island just down from the bridge. Fishing was very slow this morning so I guess he decided to see if he can go farther out. He was up to the top of his waders and still kept inching out. He realized he was in trouble and started going back. The current gave him trouble and water started going in and his arms were flailing. Guy that was next to him tried to go out and help him up but he was dragged under by the first guy!!! They started going down the current with only their heads and arms in the air. Guess they realized they had to do something so the second guy who came to help the first started swimming toward shore holding on to the the first guy that went I who seemed to be exhausted. They were above the deep hole still about 20 yard out from shore and they started slowing down and it looked like they were going to go under. Everyone fishing along the shore started screaming out to a boat headed up river to go help. Luckily the boaters heard us and then quickly went to them. They grabbed onto the side of the boat and were towed to shore. Later on we passed them walking on the path and they looked really young. I guess they thought they were superman and could go out that far off the point. They were so close to not making it to see tomorrow if the boater was not close. I hope they learned something today! On the bright note. One of the guys held on to his fishing rod the whole time! Crazy!


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow...that's scary. Glad they're safe, but wow.

This is only my second year fishing the run, and I'm probably careful to a fault...too many stories like that. I love fishing and I love eating fish but it's not worth risking your lives over!


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

I went down once about 20yrs. Ago at bluegrass, on my way back to shore. Seems like you get comfortable after fishin all day and forget to walk out just as slow and cautious as when you go in.check every step you can't be too careful when it comes to 40 degree water and rushing current. Fish on be safe


----------

